# What are my chances of getting a job as a recent graduate?



## SKALI (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I originally posted this in the "how to find jobs in dubai/uae" sticky. I may have chosen the wrong thread to post in because i didn't get a response, so i'll try here. :fingerscrossed:

I'm a relatively recent grad with a degree in Construction Management from California State University. I have roughly 1.5 years experience in the industry doing mainly estimating, contracts administration, and assisting in project management. My ethnicity is Egyptian but I was born and raised in the USA and Australia, respectively, and am a tri-citizen. I understand and speak Arabic well but consider English my native language.

My idea of a good job is one which pays me enough to rent a 1bd in a decent part of the city, pay bills etc., and generally just have a comfortable lifestyle for a single twenty-something (18-20k dirham/mo?). I currently reside in Australia but am planning on making my move in or around August of this year.

Can anyone tell me what the chances are for landing a good job in Dubai as a recent graduate? Could you highlight what should be my main selling point ( i.e. a specific quality that employers look for in new graduates) for the UAE job market? It doesn't necessarily have to be in the construction industry.

Acceptable answer range: "You won't get a job, stay in Australia" ---> "I'd hire you right now!"


----------



## Samey (Mar 20, 2014)

The best thing to do is apply in the international construction co. as a graduate, your plus point is the Construction Management degree from USA, If you start as a grad in any of the International construction companies like atkins, EC Harris, balfour beatty, faithful and gould, then it will be good for your career, and yeah money will not be the problem in these companies !!


----------



## SKALI (Jul 5, 2014)

Samey,

Thank you so much for your insight. I will definitely look into those companies. I've read through the "how to get a job in Dubai/UAE" sticky, so i'm excited to try out some of the recommendations.

You said the best thing to do is apply in the international construction companies as a graduate. I know, here in Australia, we have a system of Graduate Programs that large companies offer to train and groom a select number of high achieving graduates. Do these programs exist in Dubai as well? Is this similar to what you are referring to?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Your language skills will be an advantage in many areas, however you may find that your parental lineage may become an issue with certain country visa requirements. You may find that you are viewed as an Egyptian if your parents are Egyptian but if they are US citizens you'll be fine.

Some countries like KSA and Bahrain occasionally have issues with Egyptian nationals and their decendants.


----------



## SKALI (Jul 5, 2014)

It's unfortunate that this is the reality of some places.

Both of my parents are tri-citizens as well. We all carry US/AUS/EGY passports. Does that really make a difference though?

I visited friends in Dubai last month and have had no issues when entering on my US passport. Will it be different when applying for a work visa?

Actually, since we're on this topic, I would be interested to know something, if you don't mind. I have heard that US/UK/other westerners benefit from a higher pay-scale than other '3rd world' nationalities. How exactly is this determined? Is it based on lineage, passport, or is it simply at the discretion of the company you work for?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

SKALI said:


> Does that really make a difference though?


Yes, because certain countries are acutely sensitive to issues pertaining to internal security and re-runs of Algeria, Libya, Egypt ....... and take no chances. The UAE isn't one of those.



SKALI said:


> I have heard that US/UK/other westerners benefit from a higher pay-scale than other '3rd world' nationalities. How exactly is this determined? Is it based on lineage, passport, or is it simply at the discretion of the company you work for?


there's a very long and boring and impassioned thread on the subject earlier this year, which as you might imagine, resolved nothing, other than to let off steam and claim consipacy theories, suggest favouritism, demand action etc.

Its entirely at the discretion of the company you work for. they will pay you whatever they can get away with abnd if you are one of ten thousand near identical individuals, or one rather unique individual, then expect different outcomes. The gist of the argument was whether two near identical individuals whose cultural norms and working culture are different, really are the same.

And ai also depends upon the client - some clients like westerners, some like other nationalities and will pay a premium to get what they want irrespective of skills or abilities.


----------



## SKALI (Jul 5, 2014)

> the argument was whether two near identical individuals whose cultural norms and working culture are different, really are the same.


The argument intrigues me. I'm interested to see where people stand on the subject. Going to have to dig for that thread.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Samey (Mar 20, 2014)

Yup they do hire Graduates in UAE, I myself got selected, regarding the nationality issues I don't think u should be concerned, being a graduate from US university might work in your favour,!!!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I work selling to the construction industry and hired a "fresh" graduate last year. It was a mistake but that is another story.

You will get your visa with your US passport I would assume, so no issue with Egypt.

Native English with fluent Arabic is a big plus.

The foreign company angle I would say is best, try Leightons, their JV here has picked up some new large contracts here and in Qatar, lots of people from Oz coming.


----------



## Samey (Mar 20, 2014)

Why mistake ??


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Samey said:


> Why mistake ??


No motivation to learn the business, not a "fresh" problem per se but with no work history or work references to go by it was tough knowing his short comings before we tried him.

I won't hire any more newbies until we have considerably more experienced staff in place.


----------



## Samey (Mar 20, 2014)

Aah!! There are black sleeps in experienced community too, but I agree with you as a freshers we should be enthusiastic to learn, and should have good attitude towards seniors !!


----------



## pekar4 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Experienced a similar predicament...*

About two years ago, I made a post very similar to this one (which you can read here). At that time, I was about to graduate with a master's degree in Civil Engineering (with a major in Construction Project Management). A year later, I decided I would head out to Dubai and search for a position as a fresh graduate, turned out that it was more difficult than I had imagined. I returned to Sweden and then decided to pursue an academic route instead. I'm currently in the middle of my PhD and hope to find a position in academia in Dubai once I finish.

My biggest recommendation for you is to find an Australian company that has offices in the UAE and then transfer (here's list of companies that might be relevant in this regard). This is by far the easiest solution. Furthermore, there are a few Western companies (such as Atkins or Buro Happold) that hire fresh graduates with little to no experience. As far as the ethnicity issue is concerned; I remember having similar thoughts (I'm a Swedish citizen but of Somali origin). Though it may differ from company to company, it seems that the passport carries a significantly greater impact than ethnic origin.

Take care, I hope you'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Samey said:


> Aah!! There are black sleeps in experienced community too, but I agree with you as a freshers we should be enthusiastic to learn, and should have good attitude towards seniors !!


The desire to learn is key in my opinion, as long as you have the brains to do the job, then enthusiasm will get you far.

And yes, there are experienced duds as well, but I can usually spot that on a CV easily. A person jumping from job to job every year seems to be the primary red flag here.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Your language skills will be an advantage in many areas, however you may find that your parental lineage may become an issue with certain country visa requirements. You may find that you are viewed as an Egyptian if your parents are Egyptian but if they are US citizens you'll be fine.
> 
> Some countries like KSA and Bahrain occasionally have issues with Egyptian nationals and their decendants.


This is completely wrong. Actually KSA & Bahrain ( I am currently living & working in Bahrain, I moved to Bahrain from KSA) are the only 2 GCC countries that are very open about Egyptians.

UAE on the contrary HAS problems with Egyptians & Syrians, in fact, it is impossible to issue a working visa from any emirate other than Dubai (internal mobility is still doable). I am moving to Dubai in September and crossing fingers things doesn't get complicated for me.


----------



## SKALI (Jul 5, 2014)

Curious. Were you applying for jobs while Dubai was still suffering the effects of the GFC? If so, you may have better luck now as I believe the economy is in an upward swing.



pekar4 said:


> My biggest recommendation for you is to find an Australian company that has offices in the UAE and then transfer


I was considering doing this but it seems to be just as hard to get a job in Australia as a recent grad, as it is in the UAE. Also, I've committed the move to Dubai for next month and I imagine I would not be able to transfer before a 3 month probationary period, at the very earliest.

If I don't have a job before I set out then I'll just have to try my luck and search for one while i'm there. It's not ideal because i'm quitting my current job to move but, fortunately, I do have friends that live in Dubai who are willing to help me out to make the transition less intimidating.

It's nice to meet somebody who has been having the same experience in the same industry. I'll throw you a rope if I get a job before you earn your PhD


----------



## Melli (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello,

I'm new here. I'm a fresh graduate in business administration with focus on human resources management from a German university, I am German and my only relevant working experience is a 5 months internship in human resources management in Malaysia. For personal reasons I would like to find work in UAE. Does someone know how are my chances?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Melli said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new here. I'm a fresh graduate in business administration with focus on human resources management from a German university, I am German and my only relevant working experience is a 5 months internship in human resources management in Malaysia. For personal reasons I would like to find work in UAE. Does someone know how are my chances?


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Honestly, there are often hundreds of candidates applying for each job in the UAE - many of which will have extensive work experience and special skills that are in demand.
The one positive thing might be your nationality - try to find work with a German owned company or with a local company that represents German companies - leveraging your language advantages.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## MukyBrum (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi Melli,

I am already moving to Dubai next month and similar to you I only have a year's worth of experience up until now. I have graduated as a chemical engineer so I will be looking to find a job in a different field to you, but as far I know about looking for a job in dubai is that a lot of western recruitment companies that are based in dubai and you will find a job provided you have the right qualification, some experience and patience to look around and be active in your search!

dont forget this is a growing economy and you never know I hear that finding a job has a lot to do with your level of english and what passport you carry too 

Anyone else in my sort of position and is looking for a job in dubai or moving there any time soon please feel free to message me so we can help eachother out searching for jobs out there


----------



## Melli (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi Steve,

thanks for the tip about the German companies 

Hi Mukybrum,

ok, then let's see how it works. Good luck


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Hallo Melli, 

Though I am not German, I studied my master in HR in Germany...

As previously said, your chances are with German companies (Siemens, Daimler... I got calls for both, because I had German qualifications)... so that would be your selling point. 

I would advice checking the german monster and stepstone (hint: just put dubai in the search function of those sites, you will see positions that are not posted in Dubai, only Germany, as they want German people for those positions...) 

Again, I see it doable, as I know german people in HR that has done this... 

I also came for personal reasons, and was fortunate enough to find a job, so just check that on a daily basis and viel gluck!


----------

